# Dealing With Addictions



## 21563 (Nov 27, 2005)

In the case of most of us there are certain food and drinks which sets of our IBS. Unfortunatly as far as I am concerned these usually tend to be all my favourite foods and drinks such as fast food and fizzy drinks. I still like to treat myself to these when I am at home and most of the time my IBS-D plays up like hell. How can I give up these it seems like a terrible drug addiction which I should stop.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ugh I KNOW! For me it's chocolate (SO evil to my poor belly). I was totally addicted to chocolate a few months back. Giving it up was SO hard but I replaced it with some brekkie cereal. After about a month I noticed that the cravings for it kinda eased off and now I do still want it occasionally but it's not that "gotta have it and gotta have it NOW" kinda craving and I usually manage to resist. Once you see the benefits of giving up on your IBS it gets a bit easier too







Good luck!


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Okay, any cereal that's good enough to substitute chocolate must be pretty darn tasty... what sort of cereal are you having?? I must try it!~*LoRie*~


----------

